# When Pimps Attack



## K31 (Mar 14, 2007)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3864814817911774827


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 14, 2007)

WOW nice elbow but I didn't see whether he actually deserved it!


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 14, 2007)

Elbow?  I believe that was something like a knife hand strike to the neck.  That one has been around for a long time.


----------



## K31 (Mar 14, 2007)

Shaderon said:


> WOW nice elbow but I didn't see whether he actually deserved it!



I thought it was a backfist. 

I couldn't see what the pimp was doing with his left hand and in a US court the blackbelt would probably have had to let the pimp take a free shot at him to keep some sleazy lawyer from painting the blackbelt as the aggressor. 

But, yeah, I think the pimp deserved it.


----------



## tellner (Mar 14, 2007)

I believe that was shot in the US. It would be easy for the black belt to articulate why he felt he was in danger. That, and who was going to arrest him? The cops he'd been teaching?


----------



## Carol (Mar 14, 2007)

I love this clip.    

I'd say the torn shirt would make pretty good evidence for the pimp as aggressor.   

But what a beautiful shot to Stomach-9...classsssssssic!


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Mar 14, 2007)

Brachial plexus orgin stun.


----------



## Drac (Mar 14, 2007)

I wish I could find the one of the overweight hooker beating the chicken soup outta her pimp..Seriously funny..


----------



## K31 (Mar 14, 2007)

tellner said:


> I believe that was shot in the US. It would be easy for the black belt to articulate why he felt he was in danger. That, and who was going to arrest him? The cops he'd been teaching?



I wasn't thinking about criminal prosecution but rather civil.


----------



## DavidCC (Mar 14, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> I love this clip.
> 
> I'd say the torn shirt would make pretty good evidence for the pimp as aggressor.
> 
> But what a beautiful shot to Stomach-9...classsssssssic!


 
We've watched that video over and overand it is impossible to tell exactly what was struck... 

could be carotid sinus, SCM, brachial plexus, stomach 5... hard to tell.


----------



## Dusty (Mar 14, 2007)

that clip is hilarious!! the black belt was Master Jay Lee of Kuk Sool Won. i believe it was somewhere in Texas back in the mid 90's. from that shot, i think that pimp is still stumbling 10 years later...:lfao:


----------



## Carol (Mar 14, 2007)

DavidCC said:


> We've watched that video over and overand it is impossible to tell exactly what was struck...
> 
> could be carotid sinus, SCM, brachial plexus, stomach 5... hard to tell.



Fair enough.  The camera isn't at the right angle or resolution to really catch that level of detail.

So...


What a beautiful hit on....the point that hasn't been able to be determined!!  :roflmao:


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 14, 2007)

Yea that video has made the round for ever it seems


----------

